# 13 more working days.



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm sitting here at my desk at work. I have 13 more working days till retirement. Feb. 24th is my last working day, however March 31 is my official termination date. I'm taking a month off for vacation:hysterical:. 
I have no regrets, it is time. I've been looking at fingerprints for 35 years, I've been offered a couple of Jobs teaching, no way. The only decision I want to make is whether or not I want a celery stick in my Bloody Mary each morning.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so thrilled for you Daniel! May you enjoy your retirement to the full. Heck...come up this way sometime!

OLF


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Best wishes and have fun.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations! That's awesome!
Promise me you _*will*_ at least once, think of us, slugging off to work while you sit outside on beautiful summers morning watching the glorious sunrise sipping that Bloody Mary... seriously dude, a Bloody Mary....? How 'bout a Mimosa or maybe even a strawberry Daiquiri!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU! I have atleast eleven more years, and yes I have tons of woodworking projects waiting on retirement, but I love my work, so I will wait and see. The secret to retirement is to stay busy. One of my grandfathers retired and then just died several years later. He had no real hobbies!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

May the 24th come as fast as you want it to and retirement be all you expect.
Personally, I'd skip the "bloody mary" but then I don't drink anymore........ gave up alcohol in '94.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats Daniel. I'm not far behind you. Even though I'm only working part time now.

B


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations Daniel! Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

What's wrong with a Bloody Mary, you have to have something nutritious for breakfast? It&#8217;s would be just wrong to have a Rye and Diet Coke that early in the day. The Rye and Diet Coke is for after Lunch. 
I work the afternoon shift, I&#8217;m sitting here trying to get something done. But WHY? Now I only have 12 working days left. If I don&#8217;t do anything, what are they going to do, give me a bad evaluation?


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Enjoy your retirement---those few days left will go by fast---


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Enjoy your coming retirement!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Where did you get that big smiley? On another forum someone would use all kinds of interesting smilies that were unique. Even one that got mad, turned red and exploded.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Where did you get that big smiley? On another forum someone would use all kinds of interesting smilies that were unique. Even one that got mad, turned red and exploded.


Just search Google images for the smiley you want. For example search "angry smiley". Copy the url (http) and post it like you would a photo on the forum.










http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/angry/angry-smiley-face.gif


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

THANKS!!! Now make him explode................. he he he


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh happy days ahead for you! Please enjoy your retirement. I only ask one thing from you. Please, please, please don't do what my mom did. She had her list of everything I am going to do when I retire. And she tried to do it all in the first year. She ruined her health and had a very short retirement. Not saying this to scare you, just please take it easy on that list. BTW, if you have a bloody mary for breakfast, what do you do for supper? LOL


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! :goodjob:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations! You have earned your reward!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Plan out 1 year and stick to it. No sudden big changes. I made it 1 year, I did have to move as my health was worse than hoped but I stuck to the plan. Enjoy the rest of your life, it is about to begin....James


----------



## Lolly-Dolly (Nov 30, 2002)

take the celery... call it your "morning Fiber"


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Today will be my last Saturday Working. I go to work at 2pm. I'm stopping by the RedBox kiosk to pick up a couple of movies to keep me entertained. I work by myself on Saturday. I've tied up all my open cases and now I get to just wait it out. I wasn't going to be like others and wait till the last minute to clean out my desk. There are just a couple of things I'm going to throw in a bag as I walk out. I was adamant about not wanting a big retirement party. I agreed to something simple with just my coworkers, so Thursday they are having a "surprise" luncheon for me. So now the "count down" is 3 more days after tonight. 

I&#8217;m not going to sit and stagnate after retirement. I have 28 aces to get into shape. I&#8217;ve got a barn to build, chicken coop and a well to put in. An don&#8217;t forget my garden. I might be working harder in retirement, Oh Well.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Remember you have the rest of your life, stop and enjoy it. Now is the time to not only make memories, but enjoy them....James


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Checking in to see how excited you are. Three full days left.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Saturday I get to post in the "retirement and today" thread. It's going to be so exciting. Dave, I'm about to pee on myself. When Friday comes it will be over. The last bit of stress will fall from my shoulders and I will be free. Still a lot of court cases pending, but I'll deal with that when the time comes. They have to work around my schedule from now on.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Just know they will reschedule the cases. I used to get paid when that happened.
WHO HOO I'll Be looking to see your first retirement post.


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
for he's a jolly good fellowww, which nobody can deny.

Wishin all the best. And looking forward to the posts too.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

danielsumner said:


> Iâm not going to sit and stagnate after retirement. I have 28 aces to get into shape. Iâve got a barn to build, chicken coop and a well to put in. An donât forget my garden. *I might be working harder in retirement*, Oh Well.


Yep, my DH works harder now than before he retired. But it's on his own terms, at his own pace, less stress. And he loves it.

Sounds like you've got plenty of things to keep ya busy.


----------

